# Wood for outdoor enclosures?



## Merrick (Nov 30, 2014)

What is the best wood/material for an outside enclosure post pics if possible thank you


----------



## Jodie (Nov 30, 2014)

Outdoor enclosures you have a lot of options. Brick can cause shell damage if they rub against it, but a lot of people use it with no problems. Railroad ties are toxic, but really only a possible problem if new. I use old ones without a problem. Cedar and pine are also toxic, but outside the ventilation prevents any problems. If you're building a small type enclosure you would probably want to avoid new cedar or railroad ties. If you go to the enclosure section, you will find lots of ideas. Good luck n have fun building a beautiful tortoise home. It is one of my favorite parts of having torts in the spring.


----------



## Tom (Nov 30, 2014)

Really depends on what you are doing with it. Also depends on your area. In FL you might be better off using one of the new composite materials instead of wood. Its basically plastic that functions like wood, but lasts forever and is impervious to wetness.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2014)

Where I live termites are a big problem. So I like to put down cement first, then I use corral boards horizontally. I've also used cinderblocks and grape stakes.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Nov 30, 2014)

In dry SoCal I used regular plywood painted with an exterior primer/paint. It worked just fine but Tom is right...in Florida you might need something else.

You can get composite fencing and still make it work though..

I made my walls 12" tall and added a 4" perimeter lip to prevent any escapes. Not that they tried but it gave me peace of mind


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 30, 2014)

So much depends on what your using it for.

Though not wood, I like the small gauge wire mesh for my walls. Has a much longer life span here between rot and termites, plus I like seeing the tortoises better, plus with the wire dug into the groud I don't have to worry about gaps.




For my big guys I am liking using 2 by 12s, because I don't have to worry about those gaps at the bottoms.




I like the privacy fence panels too.




I can't find my pictures right now for the cement block walls, which are easy to put up and last forever, nor for the one I used with the sulcatas which were made of the sheets of aluminum roof panels.


----------



## Merrick (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone does anyone know where to get the composites material


----------



## Merrick (Nov 30, 2014)

What about predators? is anybody worried


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 30, 2014)

I live in a pretty rural area and I see dead raccoons on the road by my house all the time (hit by cars), but so far I haven't had any predators on my property. The only turtles/tortoises that aren't locked up in their sheds at night are the box turtles. I have so many of them I never see them all at one time, but I think I would see broken shells, or chewed bodies if I had a predator problem, and I never see that.


----------



## Turtlepete (Nov 30, 2014)

I have built over 1000 sq. ft. worth of outdoor enclosures now and have used 1x6x16 pressure-treated corral boards for all of them. In Florida, its wet, and yes they will rot, but they are usually good for about 5-6 years.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 1, 2014)

Tort. I use and have been using the 6 foot "privacy fence" pickets screwed into 4' fence stakes. I have non burrowing Red Footed tortoises and have had NO issues what so ever. This set-up is cheap and easy to remove and or make larger. It also holds up very well in our climate. I have no Raccoons to deal with. If you have them, you'll need a hinged and sturdy wire top. Like the 1/4" hardware cloth.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 1, 2014)

I know I have raccoons so I am going to have to put the hardware cloth


----------



## Alaskamike (Dec 1, 2014)

I also live in Florida. I used pressure threaded 2x12's for my surround and covered top with framed 1x4's covered with chicken wire. so it would be lighter and easy to move. Keeps them safe from my dog and possible predators. I've seen rats in the area as well as raccoons - both can be deadly for torts.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 1, 2014)

'Hat do you guys do for cooler weather even though I live in south Florida it can get down into the low 70s


----------



## Alaskamike (Dec 1, 2014)

teen tort said:


> 'Hat do you guys do for cooler weather even though I live in south Florida it can get down into the low 70s


I have outside heated box for my 2 larger ones. And an inside enclosure for my young leopards. Under 70f is too cold - especially when damp.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Awrsome I saw hermannichris use "green houses" for his torts I may build one


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 1, 2014)

The doghouse in my photo has a timed heater.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2014)

teen tort said:


> What about predators? is anybody worried



I live in at the edge of a small village in the middle of the country, so yes we have lots of predators. I have never had a problem with them inside my enclosures and I think a lot of that is I don't leave food out there to attract them, plus I have my enclosures normally heavily planted. I think major trouble comes in once you allow the predators to know you have food in the half shell waiting for them.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 1, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Where I live termites are a big problem. So I like to put down cement first, then I use corral boards horizontally. I've also used cinderblocks and grape stakes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOVE that sign... Gotta love the Attack Turtle!


----------



## Merrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Jacqui said:


> I live in at the edge of a small village in the middle of the country, so yes we have lots of predators. I have never had a problem with them inside my enclosures and I think a lot of that is I don't leave food out there to attract them, plus I have my enclosures normally heavily planted. I think major trouble comes in once you allow the predators to know you have food in the half shell waiting for them.


That will also help with ants which i hear is quite a problem


----------



## Merrick (Dec 1, 2014)

Also how tall do you put the fence/enclosure


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 7, 2014)

Are you going to have a lid/cover on it? I like mine tall enough so I can walk around in them. As far as how tall from the tortoise point of view, I like mine to be tall enough I can lift my leg over the fence to get into the enclosure. Depending on the tortoise and it's type, you may need an inside lip to keep them from climbing out, especially on the corners. With something like a sulcata, I want the fence to be taller then he is, if he tries to stand on his hind legs.


----------

